# Thornton Heath; 'Neath; Cronx - a good place to live?



## Bowie's Bird (Feb 2, 2014)

We're moving out of West Norwood as we've been outpriced. There are some lovely spacious houses in Thornton Heath and we fell in love with a nice 3 bedroom place. I've been aware that Thornton Heath is a bit of an acquired taste for some time but my friend lives there qute happily with her husband and children. 
We've been trying to find out whether it's a place to settle down long-term and raise our 2 year old. My husband discovered the Police website and became aware of all the reported crimes in the area - is it really that bad or is the attitude towards Thornton Heath an alarmist reaction from people who live in the more gentrified environs?
Would appreciate your comments


----------



## Belushi (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't really know Thornton Heath but I've lived in areas with a poor reputation across London and never really had any problems.


----------



## Bowie's Bird (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Belushi - am a bit concerned with some responses from family and friends about hte 'Neaf. Urban75 people are being a little reticent in relying - is this an old topic or are there no Urban75'ers living in the 'Neath?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 2, 2014)

I went there today - Grangewood Park is really nice and you are not too far from Crystal Palace


----------



## Bowie's Bird (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks boohoo
We had a look around too although I haven't been in Grangewood Park yet - it's a bit steep! Did something less healthy and went to the Wimpy and had a veggie burger and milkshake. Then got a recommendation for mascara from the friendly assistant in Superdrug. I like the fact it's a bit rough 'round the edges - posh places tend to annoy me a bit. 
My friend takes her kids to 'Palace Park which I go to myself a lot.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2014)

i don't really know the area but i've been through it and it seems like a fairly typical london working class area.  i.e. not too exciting, some decent housing, not great transport links and generally not too glam.  but otherwise no worries.  you're not gonna get stabbed i reckon, but the area isn't likely to be the next brixton / peckham / shoreditch etc.


----------



## Callie (Feb 2, 2014)

I think its fine. I live in Broad Green so West Croydon/Thornton Heath borders and Ive not had any problems eg been attacked/stabbed/robbed/mugged blahblahblah.

I guess you will never really know what its like for you until you live there, my tolerance threshold might be a lot higher than yours! I dont have kids to worry about etc.

I don't think there are enough parks and green open spaces in Thornton Heath which may be a consideration in you have kids.

You might also want to think about schools and all that jazz if its a long term stay you are planning, I dont know much about them.

eta: I dont think there is a lot going on nightlife wise, there are a few pubs and restaurants along the high street. But youre not far from Croydon for slightly more exciting options and you have trains to Victoria and/or buses to other places 

There is a swimming pool in the leisure centre on the high street too which may be of interest.

Be aware if you are looking at places anywhere near Selhurst Park football ground it is utter mayhem on match days.... and parking goes nuts for quite a distance around there.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2014)

boohoo said:


> you are not too far from Crystal Palace


Technically this is true, but the transport links are awful. They are like separate countries.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2014)

My dad is from there an I drive through it sometimes, I don't think its amazingly rough, but you might want to consider the schools in the area, most of them have literally had no investment for yonks.

Had you considered Anerley and that area, or anywhere more croydon ish, maybe beddington, addiscombe etc?


----------



## Chz (Feb 5, 2014)

"Cronx" makes me want to punch people. Despite the fact that they make a lovely beer.

Personally, I'd try to avoid Thornton Heath if at all possible but it's not always possible. And as another poster said, I've lived in plenty of dodgy places and never had any trouble. (Okay, people were always getting shot/stabbed at that damned barber's shop in Archway but we all knew to give it a wide berth at night)


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2014)

Chz said:


> "Cronx" makes me want to punch people. Despite the fact that they make a lovely beer.


 What is Cronx?


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2014)

Cronx is a jokey name for Croydon.




			
				urbandictionary said:
			
		

> Cronx
> As in Croydon, Surrey/Greater london.... As in the C-R-Oh Noooooo! As in the epicenter of the universe.
> "Fuck Bromley - Its all about the Cronx!"


 
But also a microbrewery based in Addington. https://twitter.com/TheCronxBrewery There are a few venues in central Croydon stocking it (green dragon, half and half) and possibly further afield. Croydon meet in the offing?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Chz said:


> "Cronx" makes me want to punch people. Despite the fact that they make a lovely beer.



Agreed, on both points. Was quite pleasantly surprised to find our local independent offie selling some in Surrey

Thornton Heath is an ok area, had mates round there when I was at school and driven through it a lot - it is a bit like that kind of area, somewhere to pass through to get somewhere else, even if the somewhere else is Norbury. Traffic is shocking, either on the pond side or over the Selhurst Park side.

I lived in Addiscombe for a while and I am not exactly up to date on house prices but personally I would look down that way, or near Norwood Junction for the transport links (which probably come at a premium these days, admittedly)

Needs must and all that and despite that area of South London being sniffed at by some of our trendier posters, it is all fine really. Schools would be my main concern if you have kids.

eta - x2 on Grangewood Park, its nice. on a real cut through though.


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Needs must and all that and despite that area of South London being sniffed at by some of our* trendier posters*, it is all fine really.


 
who are they?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Callie said:


> who are they?





there is a definite 'there be dragons' attitude to anything south of Streatham sometimes


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2014)

all the time! its universal. I just wondered who these trendy people are. not me obviously


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Callie said:


> all the time! its universal. I just wondered who these trendy people are. not me obviously



nor me, i now live outside the M25 *shudders*


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2014)

posh


----------



## xenon (Feb 6, 2014)

I grew up there and go back fairly regularly. I  don't go out in the area much any more though nothing to do with crime rate TBF. It's not the roughest area around obviously but neither is it particularly sedate. The high street had it's problems centred around a couple of pubs but I think they've long since been closed / changed. The bit near the clock tower. There are burglaries and street crime but these come in waves. Which would seem to indicate not an endemic problem rather than a few wronguns. The same can be said of mmost regular areas I would think.

Whilst there's no tube, Clapham Junction is only 15 minutes away on the train and regular busses to Croydon and rest of South London.

If I were looking for somewhere affordable with decent transport links, I'd not turn my nose up at "Forteneef." It's OK really.


----------



## xenon (Feb 6, 2014)

I say decent transport links. If there's a signal problem at CJ it kinda fucks things up.


----------



## Bowie's Bird (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, been a bit busy this week to post. I teach in a secondary school in Croydon and a lot of the kids i teach live in thornton heath, so have been asking them what it's like and all their experiences have been positive (with the exception of one who lives in the Green Lanes area (which is right at the other end) and who says he doesn't go out at night because ofa gang who hangs outside the pizza place there. i'll probably get my daughter in the school i teach anyway as it's most covenient to pick her up there. I think i've come to the impresssion that thornton heath is a bit rough round the edges (which i think gives it character) and often has a bad press from people outside of it.


----------



## Chz (Feb 8, 2014)

Swings and roundabouts. It is the roughest part of Croydon (according to the insurance peoples - if you have a car you'll hate that), but Croydon's not that rough compared to a lot of places. I wouldn't let it put me off.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 8, 2014)

South Norwood is about the same price and is a lot nicer, although with fewer shops. Much better transport links though.


----------



## xenon (Feb 8, 2014)

Bowie's Bird said:


> Thanks for the feedback, been a bit busy this week to post. I teach in a secondary school in Croydon and a lot of the kids i teach live in thornton heath, so have been asking them what it's like and all their experiences have been positive (with the exception of one who lives in the Green Lanes area (which is right at the other end) and who says he doesn't go out at night because ofa gang who hangs outside the pizza place there. i'll probably get my daughter in the school i teach anyway as it's most covenient to pick her up there. I think i've come to the impresssion that thornton heath is a bit rough round the edges (which i think gives it character) and often has a bad press from people outside of it.



Green Lane. Green Lanes is Tottenham way I think. 

Peep Show is sorta set in Thornton Heath. Well they live in a flat on London Road. If that helps... Which it probably doesn't TBF.


----------



## dorisbumble (Feb 16, 2014)

We moved to the heath in 2006 with my little boy. We needed a house and garden and wanted urban, close to central and with good schools.  Found most of what we needed here. For bistros etc we pop up to cp or Dulwich, meals  out clapham and balham, shopping croydon or aforementioned.  It's fine to live here.  Yes a bit edgy but not scary. Couple of nice parks or Dulwich is handy enough. Gatwick close for flights out too. Good value for money. Mums at our school are all similar mindset. Mostly teachers, nurses, builders owners of businesses and a few doctors and it peeps in our demographics. Really quite normal with a minority of rough. Hope that helps.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 15, 2016)

They're coming to make the area more vibrant ("Jon" and "Libby" have already arrived) ...

Let’s move to South Norwood and Thornton Heath, south London (click for more)





*They're coming.*​


----------



## Pips555 (Nov 30, 2016)

I moved to Thornton Heath (Grangewood Park area) three months ago and within the first week was welcomed by 5 or 6 neighbours and had parcels taken in by another two which immediately made me feel that it's a good place. I agree with the positive posters above - it's down to earth and unpretentious without being rough or dangerous. No sign whatsoever of 'gangs', local shopkeepers are friendly, the pubs aren't great but we go to Crystal Palace for that (15 min walk), the commute to Victoria which I do every day is easy from Thornton Heath station and there are plenty of families in my street. For the same money this area offers closer proximity to Crystal Palace than South Norwood which was the deciding factor for me.


----------

